# should parrot fish ever have been created?



## lemmywinks

there has been alot of talk about who likes parrotfish and who doesnt like parrotfish. and i want to get a bunch of opinions on what people think.


----------



## ooopsmyrhombeusatemywife

there nice and brightly coloured, always active, dont grow to big and are easy to look after.... for you average fish keeper that isnt into waking up in the morning to a load of chewed up fish like us piranha fans have to deal with somtimes then there a good one to keep...
i have 2 in with 4 oscars, they will fight back if picked on but dont cause problems


----------



## watermonst3rs

Definateley not, in no way have they evolved naturally in nature. They are deformed man made fish with no real survival skills. Unfair to the fish, truly handicapped. On top of that, usually dipped and painted crazy colors.


----------



## aaron07_20

I dont understand why some people think they shouldnt have been created. Most fish hobbyists like parrotfish. Most people here hate them, because people here are interested in tougher fish, which is OK. Just because you dont like them doesnt mean they shouldnt have been created. Probably only 5% of the people here are girls, and most female fish hobbyists like parrot fish. Most males dont like them, not including me. A lot of people like parrot fish, so I think they should have been created.


----------



## piranha45

parrot fish are disgusting


----------



## Winkyee

piranha45 said:


> parrot fish are disgusting


----------



## Lonald

I am a 50/50 I think they are kinda cool... but butt ugly


----------



## aaron07_20

Piranhas are the UGLIEST fish I have ever seen! Next comes red devils..then plecos...


----------



## aaron07_20

but thats MY opinion..


----------



## lemmywinks

fancy goldfish are the ugliest fish i have ever seen, next comes bloody parrots. and how is a red devil ugly? they are fuckin beautiful compared to a defomed parrot fish or pretty much any other fish out there. and also there are many types of plecos.... some of them are very colorful and definatly not ugly.
and BTW edit your posts other than saying "but thats my opinion" in a diffrent post


----------



## mr_meanor

to those who do not like them, you should see my friends 18 inch rainbow parrot he has in his 500 gallon salt water, you would change your mind


----------



## lemmywinks

we are talking about parrot fish as in cichlids, not the salt water fish


----------



## Kory

They are f*cking ugly kill them all


----------



## aznkon

i like the parrot fish. i don't see what the big deal is. for me the first time i saw them i thought they were butt ugly too but i brought some home with me for 3 bux a piece and after a week they really started to grow on me. i dunno if the people that don't like the parrots have kept them before but in my experience they're a fish that need to grow on u. my friends also didn't like the parrots at first but it grew on them too and now they're all looking for some cheap ones. they actually have alot of personality and they always look like they're smiling and they get along well so it adds nice colors to the tank. 1 vote for the parrot fishes.


----------



## gourami-master

i would really want one and around here petsmart sells undyed ones but sadly i cant fit 2 55 gallons in a basement


----------



## randomhero

IMO blood parrots are one of the ugliest fish ive ever seen. Yes p's are ugly, but blood parrots make them look like the halle berry of the fish world. Some one needs to get rid of those jerrys kids ass lookin fish. These man made fish are disgusting. I dont see what anyone sees in them.


----------



## Innes

shouldn't have been created, but they are here now - just dont release them!!!


----------



## 14_blast

I don't find them attractive at all, but hey, there's a market for them.


----------



## aaron07_20

--


----------



## lemmywinks

who on this site *dispises* flowerhorns? and you dont have to pay alot of money to get a colorful one. i payed 4$ for mine. it has the nearly the same coloration of a red dragon. and how can you think that a parrotfish cutest fish? they are ass ugly if you ask me....


----------



## aaron07_20

I meant despises parrot fish. I hate flowerhorns, they have huge big ugly bumps on their head. Everytime I see a male with one I want to cut it off.


----------



## piranha45

aaron07_20 said:


> I hate flowerhorns, they have huge big ugly bumps on their head. Everytime I see a male with one I want to cut it off.


 And every time I see a parrot, I think "wow, that looks like someone cut the bump off the head of a flowerhorn and attached fins to it"


----------



## aaron07_20

Just forget about what I said, I do like those fish I said I hate. I was just mad because people here have NO respect to the people who like parrot fish. Just say yes or no, whether you like them or not. You dont have to go on and on how they are ugly and bluh bluh bluh bluh bluh. I like parrot fish...you dont. Lets not argue bout it


----------



## piranha45

you started it


----------



## BoomerSub

They're abominations, never should have been made. It took millions of years to make the red devil, it took us ten years to f*ck it up.

This is the only parrot cichlid I would ever buy.

-PK


----------



## piranha45




----------



## randomhero

jesus dude, get over it. Its just a forum. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, even you.


----------



## aaron07_20

no i didnt start ne thing..


----------



## Death in #'s

BoomerSub said:


> They're abominations, never should have been made. It took millions of years to make the red devil, it took us ten years to f*ck it up.
> 
> This is the only parrot cichlid I would ever buy.
> 
> -PK










right on


----------



## piranha45

aaron07_20 said:


> no i didnt start ne thing..


 you jumped on me for bashing parrots like a week or two ago


----------



## aaron07_20

well on most sites you would be banned for that..forums are supposed to be for "enthuiasts"


----------



## piranha45

I don't know what kind of fruity goody-good forums you post on, but I've bashed parrots on FIVE entirely different forum systems and I've never recieved so much as a word from any mod or admin due to fish bashing. Like I said, you started it.


----------



## lemmywinks

you might get banned on a parrotfish forum. but you never would on this one... maybe you should join one of those parrotfish forums if you dont like our opinions


----------



## randomhero

quit whining, first you bitch because no one here likes them, then you whine when no one agrees with you. Its great youre so fond of blood parrots, but you need to deal with the fact that hardly any one else here does. No need to get standoffish either, were all just having fun. Nothing is really meant against you, just playin around.


----------



## pamonster

were they created, or was it just an accident that the fish just bred?


----------



## piranha45

they were created, just like flowerhorns


----------



## aaron07_20

Piranha45...werent you recently banned on the forum CichlidMadness? Yes you were!!


----------



## lemmywinks

are you on cichlidmadness arron? if you are I feel sorry for the people that are on that site







because just like us here they also have to listen to how you are so for parrotfish and how they are the best fish out there.


----------



## piranha45

aaron07_20 said:


> Piranha45...werent you recently banned on the forum CichlidMadness? Yes you were!!


I'm currently banned from two forums. But that has nothing to do with this. Both forums would jump on the blood parrot bash wagon just as eagerly as this one. There are a hell of a lot of people who recognize the blood parrot's blatant inferiorities as a fish.


----------



## Kory

ROFL someone getting banned for not liking parrotfish. You got to be joking right? I guess you don't like people to express their opinions on topics or what? Isn’t the point of fish forums to gather opinions from other people? If you don’t like hearing peoples distaste for parrotfish then go back to that elementary school fish forum where negativity isn’t allowed.


----------



## lemmywinks

Kory said:


> ROFL someone getting banned for not liking parrotfish. You got to be joking right? I guess you don't like people to express their opinions on topics or what? Isn't the point of fish forums to gather opinions from other people? If you don't like hearing peoples distaste for parrotfish then go back to that elementary school fish forum where negativity isn't allowed.


you got


----------



## Lonald

aaron07_20 said:


> Piranha45...werent you recently banned on the forum CichlidMadness? Yes you were!!


 yes he was but that didnt have anything to do with fish bashing...
and how is a red devil ugly you cant call any cichlid ugly if you like the way a parrot fish looks, I meen cmon dude the things cant even close their mouths


----------



## Kory

p45 got banned for organizing a mutiny :laugh:


----------



## Lonald

yup


----------



## piranha45

it was enjoyable while it lasted, granted it didnt last very long before that camrsz bitch squealed, little c*nt that he is


----------



## aaron07_20

No I only have two posts at cichlidmadness....its two boring their...once evry hourr someone posts something there....


----------



## piranha45

now that you said that, the best irony of all is the satisfaction that i was the most active poster there lol


----------



## Joga Bonito

there nice and brightly coloured


----------



## SirOneEighty

Why is this suddenly brought back up?

I smell Taylorhedrich, I bet HE had something to do with this.

jk


----------



## C.D.

some of them are pretty but they can't even close their mouths. that makes it retarded.


----------



## spec-v

parrots are man made some like them some don't I personally think they are bad for the hobby but each to there own please someone


----------



## DepH

randomhero said:


> quit whining, first you bitch because no one here likes them, then you whine when no one agrees with you. Its great youre so fond of blood parrots, but you need to deal with the fact that hardly any one else here does. No need to get standoffish either, were all just having fun. Nothing is really meant against you, just playin around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]476832[/snapback]​


No one here likes them? Well, it's almost 50/50 one the voting, so I'd say you're very wrong.

I bet if the parrotfish weren't man made, not so many ppl would have been against because it's (in some opinions) ugly. And like the flowerhorn, is that a fish that shouldn't have been made? IMO the flowerhorn is uglier than the blood parrot, with the large bump on it's head. 
I can't say I believe a bp can't have a happy life, they're meant to be in aquariums, therefore they're deformations aren't that problematic as they would have been irl.

And as for hybrids, for me, it's just as crossing dogs and cats etc.


----------



## piranhasrule

I love parrots and couldnt care less if they are man made or not, i mean, im a hobbyist, that keeps the fish because i enjoy keeping them. Now if i was some sort of enthusiast that had nothing but fish in my life and did nothing but research fish etc then it might be a different subject. I think everybody that is taking this too seriously should just sit back and say to yourself 'me bitching about how bad they are isnt going to change one single thing' and go back to looking after the fish they enjoy.


----------



## furious piranha

i pewrsonally thik parrot fish are the stupidest idea ever. They are just deformed fish, y would u want that? it is also defenseless which is very unfair to teh fish.


----------



## elTwitcho

It's not like a flowerhorn is any different, they're just more "normal looking" so people don't think of them as the freaks they are. They're both ugly mutants


----------



## WorldBelow07

elTwitcho said:


> It's not like a flowerhorn is any different, they're just more "normal looking" so people don't think of them as the freaks they are. They're both ugly mutants
> [snapback]1004650[/snapback]​


some flowerhorns are pretty neat tho :0. some are just downright ugly as phuck tho.

but i think parrots shouldnt have been made either. they ugly mofos.


----------



## ronzz

I think parrot fish are great fish and to say they shouldn't have been created then maybe they shouldn't, but they have been now and the one i have is the best fish i have. Its always active and really interesting to watch. I don't agree with dying them tho. No way!!!!!


----------



## lemmywinks

henry, dont be a post whore and bump up old posts









and this old thread should be put to rest


----------



## jeddy hao

flowerhorns are actually kinda pretty and i don't think they are so called "made".
Humans didn't force them to mate or something. The fish can choose to mate or not.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo

piranha45's a legend, every forum I go, he seems to be a part of!! What the fecks a mutiny??


----------



## Bilbo

I dont really like the way blood parrots look but i love what they contribute to a flower horn line once there bred in . I have recently done it . I love flower horns though . There are alot of them out there that are actually attractive fish . I can even posts pics of very colorful ones without the heads so some people here could see a fish with the shape of a midas or trimac but with fancier colors . 
As far as the hybrid debate .... its been done over and over again . It all boils down to a personal preferance and really there is nothing wrong with hybrids. The detraments that people say that hybrids cause are in no way more worse than other problems that the evironment faces with pure species hobby fish as well. So its all just a personal preferance. I like em . And i feel that the hybrid hobby is actually getting stronger .


----------



## Gordeez

There ugly Simple as that. there like..Milwaukee Beast beer


----------



## Fresh2salt

WOW this post is almost a year old! parrot fish suck ass.


----------



## channafreak

Yeee Fuckin Hawwww..... Die 2004!!!!!!!

Everytime I see a parrotfish I want to euthanize it on the spot. Look at their f*cking mouths. AHHHHHHHHHHHH! People please. Have some regard for evolution and mothernature. You sick bastards. (hmmmmm maybe I should tone down my opinions some) No! f*ck you parrotfish! and f*ck your master!


----------



## themainman

I think juvi parrot fish are ugly but when they do grow to adults they look nice. I'll be getting one with my kamfa (fh/brp) as soon as it gets here.

Say good bye to piranha's and hellow hybrids.


----------



## King Oscar

omg not this again


----------



## taylorhedrich

I like parrotfish. They have so many bright vivid colors and I think that they bring splendor to a tropical community tank.
~Taylor~


----------



## benJii

taylorhedrich said:


> I like parrotfish. They have so many bright vivid colors and I think that they bring splendor to a tropical community tank.
> ~Taylor~
> [snapback]1036803[/snapback]​










yes and no. they have great colors that are great for community tanks, but i would never own one because the shape are ugly. BUT i do think they have a purpous and place in the aquaria world


----------



## Scrappy

Tibs said:


> :nod: yes and no. they have great colors that are great for community tanks, but i would never own one because the shape are ugly. BUT i do think they have a purpous and place in the aquaria world
> [snapback]1036889[/snapback]​


And this is coming from a guy that says any Oscar but wilds are a disgrace to god. What a hypocrit.


----------



## fester

piranha45 said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no i didnt start ne thing..
> 
> 
> 
> you jumped on me for bashing parrots like a week or two ago
> [snapback]475450[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

there allright


----------



## acestro

This is relevant to recent rants. You cant hate albinos and like these guys. They're more of a genetic trainwreck than color variants of a true species.

I think parrots start to define the boundary of "WRONG". They are deformed and perhaps their quality or LENGTH of life is affected by this. It starts down that road that ends in bubble eye goldfish and tailless fish.


----------



## Aborlestean

i don't very much mind them, and i like some of them, they have some crazy colors


----------



## ops2000

They're an okay fish to keep. Got personality and the looks to make you look twice.









They deserve to live just as much as any natural and/or hybrid out there.

So what if they were created hybrids and put through hell to get their deformities. Who are we to judge and say "just kill them, they're ugly".


----------



## humpy_3

Lonald said:


> I am a 50/50 I think they are kinda cool... but butt ugly


i agree 
im ok w/them i just dont agree with the painting process

just because they are hybrid doesnt mean they don't deserve to live . look at all of the species of african cichlids that look almost the same but they have a slight difference that is nearly impossible to find im pretty sure they are all crossbread at some point so do they all need to die too ?


----------



## lord or the red belly

i love parrot fish BUTthere are so many diffrent hybrids that people have crated your box standard orange parrot fish yer there kool one very brain fish just like an oscar 
then you have your parrots also know as jelly bean parrots where are injeced with dyes to bring all aray of colours out from blues to greens to reds to purples now i dont agree with that

then you have people that interfer with the process and you have parrots that are called love hart parrots the name says it all the body of the parrot and its tail is in the shape of a love hart 
then you have people who breed female parrots with other cichlids and you get god nows wot

but i could go on all dayt about all the diffrent strains of parrot and didfrent hybrids of parrot

in my oppion they can eat they can kill other fish ( as i have seen in my tank ) yer ok there not wild but whoes to say if you put them in the wild they wouldnt surrvie they can eat fine there are a lovley fish very intellagent can ring bells when they want feeding play with balls in the tank say hello to you in the morning when you walk past the tank 
get in a mood when you dont talk to them 
i could ask for a better man made fish 
better then a flower horn by far


----------



## oscared15

I like them, 2 more votes for yes and it's tied up









and try to not bring relly old threads up, but it's good becauseI havent put my opinion yet


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper

voted ''Yes and 1 more vote makes it a tie, and i Like them,

i think they are a bit expensive but very good looking and peaceful, been looking into geting 1 myself









this is kind of pointless, i mean in every site that i have been to, people say they like them and people say they should have Never bene made.

get a life everyone that says ''NO'' i mean the first time that a human mixed 2 spiecies to create one fish was our fault so live with it they will never go away and people will continue to buy them no matter what you say. Hybrids Rule!!!!

CK.


----------



## black_piranha

the only hybrids that i like are probably flowerhorns. but parrots are ok too. there pretty expansive and big in the market, but i hate the way they color dip them and inject colors into em. thats just not right and cruel.


----------



## oscar119

Why are we digging up old threads again? Ceiling Cat might have to make an appearance...

Anyways, I voted no. I used to be ok with hybrids but as I find some full bred quality fish harder to find I've become somewhat against them. Some flowerhorn's are ok but they can be overrated. And I think specially breeding for larger kok size is dumb too but maybe there is something there I don't understand..

I did see a tailess, midas/parrot cross at the pet store though. It was pretty big, 10" or so and they called it a "king midas parrot" looked just like a fat young adult midas but it was indeed tailess. It had a dorsel and anal fin, but no caudel or tail. Sad..


----------



## The Predator

depends. I think hybrids are okay in some instances, in others not. For example, LGFH (low grade FH) polluted the trimac pool.







however, SRS and red texas are hybrids and arent confused with many pure spieces









Parrots are fine if they are natural, no dyeing, not fin cutting, no tattooing. Just a simple parrot.


----------



## sassyO

K, the votes are almost even....I personally like my Parrots, they go great with my severum. I find them pleasently aggresive and they even smile at ya. the colors are really bright and they are big. Thats my opinion, that is why I have them.


----------



## Kemper1989

uuugly IMO anyways.


----------



## Devon Amazon

These are the only parrot fish that should exist


----------



## acestro

...


----------



## acestro

I think I still agree with what I said one or two years ago


----------



## Fastmover13

I am middle of the road on this issue, I don't have any of these fish, having one would certainly sway anyone's opinion. This is a Jumbo Blood Parrot I saw at the LFS. This one might make more than a snack for the ceiling cat.


----------



## DuffmanRC

They are not abominations, they are not monsters. The cheap ones that we see are deformed and ugly. But the expensive ones, the true King Kong parrots, the Red marmons, and others that look like other cichlids but with a more stocky box shape. They are the perfect shape that people look for in most Flowerhorns but most of them don't have the coloration. I will try to find pictures of quality parrots to show you guys.

People should stop dumping off their crap fry to the pet stores and just rid of them by using them as feeders. I hate greedy people.


----------



## Dawgz

pedro's got a HUGE one in his front office...its pretty cool...great personality...


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper

just got a parrort doday for my 55 gallon. and its shy so ill post back in a few days to say how i feel about them now that i own one, but i think that they should have bene created. great fish, cool looking beak. these fish are peaceful and can get to 10 inches. very cool.

CK.


----------



## werdna

NO idk too each his own but i dont like how most look


----------



## RBPFan

I don't see how the parrot is such a crime against nature when according to some the FH is God's gift to fish. Ugly people need sex too. Don't like it, don't buy it.


----------



## mauls

Kemper1989 said:


> uuugly IMO anyways.


so are flowerhorns... they shoudn't of been created either


----------



## acestro

To continue inciting the debate (until it is gets the same mercy-killing that deformed fish deserve







)....

Quality of life. That's my current 'line'. If a parrot or other hybrid can live and feed and swim and exist in a happy state that isn't reduced as a result of their breeding, then it's fine. Tail-less fish and bubble eyed goldfish are again my examples of this not happening.


----------



## face2006

I don't know...there kinda like goldfish ..expensive gold fish...they suck but if ur into that whole goldfish thing ..then have at it ...


----------



## Alexraptor

I dislike all perversions created by man, Man is man, man is not a god. its sacrilege if you ask me.

for instance, somone sees a painting made by a famous artist, it dosent quite suit him or he wants something different, so.. should he go and get his paints and paintbrush and fix it up so he likes it?

Hybrids with small fin variations are one thing, severe anatomy malformations is another story alltogether. 
Im proud to be owning a true natural Koi, and not one of those screwed up bloated popeye things.


----------



## Round Head

Markosaur said:


> I dislike all perversions created by man, Man is man, man is not a god. its sacrilege if you ask me.
> 
> Then would you say that pet dogs, cats, horses, cattle, roses, fruits, and everything you see in the grocery store are all "evil" and shouldn't have been created by MAN?
> 
> for instance, somone sees a painting made by a famous artist, it dosent quite suit him or he wants something different, so.. should he go and get his paints and paintbrush and fix it up so he likes it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hybrids with small fin variations are one thing, severe anatomy malformations is another story alltogether.
> How do you define malformations?
> And where do you draw the line?
> 
> Im proud to be owning a true natural Koi, and not one of those screwed up bloated popeye things.


There is no such thing as a "natura Koi".
Don't you mean a "Carp"?


----------



## SLANTED

Not a fan of parrot fish but if you throw those guys out you throw out the redtexas as well. . .


----------



## Alexraptor

My mistake, its actually a goldfish(normal not deformed)

Koi alltho is actually the chinese word for "Carp"

Anyway, Koi's are the domesticated variants, Koi's are derived from selective breeding of rare colorful natural carp's that occurr now and then, over a century.

So, no wierd deformities or anything like that.


----------



## maddyfish

Death to hybrids


----------



## mike123

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA i had no idea parrot fish were hybrids until right now.


----------



## acestro

Wow, this thing has been dredged up from the dead 3 different times.









I still stand by my comment, that's good to know.


----------



## bob351




----------



## Trigga

lemmywinks said:


> who on this site *dispises* flowerhorns? and you dont have to pay alot of money to get a colorful one. i payed 4$ for mine. it has the nearly the same coloration of a red dragon. and how can you think that a parrotfish cutest fish? they are ass ugly if you ask me....


i hate flowerhorns too...never seen the hype about them they look HIDEOUS with that hump on there head


----------



## face2006

Man this thing is still going...lol..i like Flower horns there like color full Midas/red Devils...but Parrots man, they looked deformed ...u know what though ...if they gave them to me free i wouldn't reject them...i would throw them in with my feeders..


----------



## AKSkirmish

Trigga said:


> Man this thing is still going...lol..i like Flower horns there like color full Midas/red Devils...but Parrots man, they looked deformed ...u know what though ...if they gave them to me free i wouldn't reject them...i would throw them in with my feeders..


I hear what your saying-But I'm guilty of owning several of them right now-The deformed ones are not really that bad I guess-But I got one that is mostly RD and doesn't have that deformed mouth-And honestly is quite the kewl fish-Looks a bit different thanthe norm parrot as well-


----------



## eiji

i think parrots and FHs are beautiful creatures.. and they are easy to take care of.. not picky on their diet and are hardy fishes..


----------



## hitler

I dont like parrot fish. ugly looking


----------



## mike123

I like flowerhons, but i think parrot fish are hideous, but i guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## face2006

AKSkirmish said:


> Man this thing is still going...lol..i like Flower horns there like color full Midas/red Devils...but Parrots man, they looked deformed ...u know what though ...if they gave them to me free i wouldn't reject them...i would throw them in with my feeders..


I hear what your saying-But I'm guilty of owning several of them right now-The deformed ones are not really that bad I guess-But I got one that is mostly RD and doesn't have that deformed mouth-And honestly is quite the kewl fish-Looks a bit different thanthe norm parrot as well-
[/quote]

true true..I have seen some kewl ones with some nice colors..I want another Flowehorn


----------



## Leasure1

I have 2 parrots, and they bred last week.....no fry as predicted.


----------



## face2006

does that got something to do with them being hybrids?...and would that happen with flowerhorns also?


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

male parrots are usually infertile, it usually wont happen to flowerhorns


----------



## ...Jay...

wow this is a close poll. I just broke the tie at 93 votes each by voting for yes(although I have mixed feelings about it).

I wonder what would happen if there was a way to mix a piraya and a rhom to make a monster SCHOALING machine of killer piranha?!?!?!?

I suspect alot of the "no" voters would have to rethink this whole question









I dont like the whole thing, but I'm not a hypocrite. So I think if the fish being combined arent endangered, they should do it.


----------



## CorGravey

WTF is so wrong with it???
I dont agree with dying or painting/tattooing fish but what is wrong with a non-dyed parrot?
What is it that makes them deformed, how are they man made? what terrible process do they go through?


----------



## Draven1

I have a beautiful pair of large parrots and I absolutely love them, they have great color and alot of personality.


----------



## ChilDawg

CorGrav420 said:


> WTF is so wrong with it???
> I dont agree with dying or painting/tattooing fish but what is wrong with a non-dyed parrot?
> What is it that makes them deformed, how are they man made? what terrible process do they go through?


They are deformed because of their swim bladder and weird-looking mouth that never seems to fully close.

They are man-made because the two species that go together to make a BP would never breed in the wild (and probably wouldn't meet in the wild!), so obviously artificial meetings had to take place to get them to breed together.


----------



## sirasoni

i like the color on some FHs, not really a fan of the nuchal. BPs i dislike just because they dont appeal to me aesthetically.


----------



## CorGravey

I think they look great. But i am against the tattooing. What is wrong with their swim bladder?


----------



## ChilDawg

It's deformed.


----------



## sp33

THEE ugliest fish known to mankind its head is like seperate from its body


----------



## sirasoni

wow poll is tied at 96 each.


----------



## Marcuss

Although these Blood Parrot fish have been a part of Tattooing controversy and all. I love these fish because they just caught my eye the first time I saw it. Looked like a gold fish but in Cichlid Form (cuz it was chubby) ... Everyone here has their own opinion. It's not like these fish were forced to breed (well the Gold/Green Severum and the Midas/Red Devil CIchlid) It just kinda happened ( just like kids that are conceived when the parents were drunk one day LOL )> just kinda happend <<<







... I currently have one blood parrot (beautiful orange/peachy colour) in my tank w/ 1x Red Devil Cichlid and 1x Green Terror. I tried putting my blood parrot w/ my African Cichlids But they just didn't click in. (thought he/she was a gold fish LOL)

(Dont hate ) Hehee


----------



## RBPFan

I know this is old but I feel strongly that just because parrot fish don't occur in nature means that they should have never been created. There are tons of dogs that are mutts so I don't see the issue there. The issue I do have is with dying and tatooing. Those practices are unfair and I will go so far as to say evil. Introducing chemicals to an animal for reasons of pure entertainment and oddity is wrong and immoral, not kill someone immoral but pretty bad.


----------



## cueball

after readin 7 page i come to this,,, parrot fish arnt natural? go on? how was thay made realy?


----------



## ChilDawg

By breeding two species of fishes which probably would not meet in nature.


----------



## Dizzy Dawg

FYI - I hate those ugly things, but judging by the poll, you either love them or hate them..... poll now tied at 103-103


----------



## NegativeSpin

I'm pretty sure they are one of the few species that undergo a sex change when only one sex is around at the reef so they are too weird for me.


----------



## ChilDawg

shanker said:


> I'm pretty sure they are one of the few species that undergo a sex change when only one sex is around at the reef so they are too weird for me.


We're talking about the freshwater "blood parrot", not the reef fish nor _Hoplarchus psittacus_.

And "one of the few species"? I think there are a lot of hermaphroditic reef fishes out there that can change sexes when need be...


----------



## scotty

parrotfish are the ugliest fish ive ever seen even uglier than pacus


----------



## cueball

ChilDawg said:


> By breeding two species of fishes which probably would not meet in nature.










realy,, what two species?


----------



## ChilDawg

cueball said:


> By breeding two species of fishes which probably would not meet in nature.










realy,, what two species?
[/quote]

There's several theories on that...the theory I like best is Severum/Midas.


----------



## Bsixxx

i hate them, there the fugliest damn freaks ive ever seen.
i mean they cant even close there mouths


----------



## Avatar~God

Well i didnt really go threw and look at every ones opinions on these fish, but i can speek for my self by saying that i dont mind them. They arent a bad looking fish at all, i dont understand why people make such a big deal about it. Dont like em, look the other way when walking past their tank at the lfs. Every one to their own oppinion. "they arent natural in the wild" i saw someone say, arent flowerhorns crossbread? I have seen many fish cross bread and i truly dont understand why parrot fish has cossed such controversy.


----------



## Avatar~God

ChilDawg said:


> By breeding two species of fishes which probably would not meet in nature.










realy,, what two species?
[/quote]

There's several theories on that...the theory I like best is Severum/Midas.
[/quote]

Yeah i also heard they are cross between a red devil and an severum.


----------



## ChilDawg

Avatar~God said:


> Well i didnt really go threw and look at every ones opinions on these fish, but i can speek for my self by saying that i dont mind them. They arent a bad looking fish at all, i dont understand why people make such a big deal about it. Dont like em, look the other way when walking past their tank at the lfs. Every one to their own oppinion. "they arent natural in the wild" i saw someone say, arent flowerhorns crossbread? I have seen many fish cross bread and i truly dont understand why parrot fish has cossed such controversy.


I think the deformity is what gets to people more than anything else. That's why I don't like them very much.

As for crossbreeding (which is actually an intraspecific term--hybridization is what you're looking for)...of course FHs are hybrids...as are some Discus, maybe some of the Oscars in the hobby, "assorted Africans", some of the hobby livebearers, et cetera. The problem I most have is that the Flowerhorn has crowded out a similar fish with pure bloodlines. I'm also not fond of people selling hybrids as species in their own right...


----------



## ChilDawg

Avatar~God said:


> By breeding two species of fishes which probably would not meet in nature.










realy,, what two species?
[/quote]

There's several theories on that...the theory I like best is Severum/Midas.
[/quote]

Yeah i also heard they are cross between a red devil and an severum.
[/quote]

I've heard that as well. Either way, it's got essentially the same behavior potential.


----------



## face2006

ha.... this thing is still going... they are the of goldfish cichlids..lol...I personally have never owned one, don't plan to but if it is free why not...


----------



## cueball

so ware there hybrid thay are not fertile when a pair is put togather? how many colors do thay come in ive only seen orange..

and how big do thay get?


----------



## ChilDawg

That's not actually the case...lots of hybrids can have babies.


----------



## Piranha_Rage

Parrotfish...? No please. Piranha...? f*ck Yeah.


----------



## KRS one

hell about 40 percent of aquarium fish are bred the same way the parrot is and only few of the parrot fish is dyed, imo i think that dying/tatooing fish is wrong but breeding 2 difernt fish together isnt, look at dogs how the hell do you think we have so many types of them selctive breeding...


----------



## ChilDawg

KRS one said:


> hell about 40 percent of aquarium fish are bred the same way the parrot is and only few of the parrot fish is dyed, imo i think that dying/tatooing fish is wrong but breeding 2 difernt fish together isnt, look at dogs how the hell do you think we have so many types of them selctive breeding...


So-called selective breeding ("crossbreeding") is not really close to the same thing.

I'd also have to wonder about the 40% of aquarium fish being bred the same way as parrot fish...just looking at stock lists should show you that's probably not true!


----------



## MiGsTeR

They one Fugly fish..


----------



## dood

Might be one fugly fish but they have character,and mine never stop moving stones and making a new homes near their shells


----------



## khmerboiRED

i personally have no problem with the fish.


----------



## Guest

Having cichlids for almost 10 years this is one fish that I do not support. They have short life spans and can barely close there mouths. I also would never purchase anything that has been tattooed or dyed such as the blueberry oscars and the painted tetras. We have so many beautiful fish that have natural colours available to us why take an ugly or plain jane fish an subject it to tats and dye's to make them more appealing? I never understood that.


----------



## NakedSavage

I have no problem with these fish, i actually have one... but i will not buy dyed or tatooed fish!


----------

